# MAX MICHAEL ROBERTS ~ born 27th September but only just home!!....PHOTOS NOW ADDED :)



## xLisax

Well where do i start our baby is 1 month old and we've only been home with him for 3 days!

I will start with my labour, woke up at 5:30am with niggly pains but just thought it was another false alarm which id had a few of!! Then i had a slight trickle of water along with a pop, this was it!!! :happydance:

So we stayed at the house for a while, bouncing on the birth ball etc trying to get things moving, then phoned the midwife who asked me to go over to the health centre to make sure i actually was in labour (i didnt think she believed me when i said i was anymore :blush:)

We got there and she checked me over and examined me...i was 3cm!! She also gave me a surprise sweep to get things moving more quickly, which worked very well i must say as on the way home my contractions became a lot more intense and more frequent (looking back now i can see that the moaning i was doing about these was a bit over the top! :rofl:) 
The midwife also told me that as my blood pressure was a bit high i should head over to the hospital just to monitor the baby before labour got to established.

We went home and got a few things together, i walked around doing some more moaning and then we started to head over. When we got there i was still unable to believe my baby would be here that day or the next! And when the hospital midwife asked me to change into what i wanted to wear in labour it all suddenly hit me..this baby is real and is about to make an appearance! :wohoo:

She examined me again and i hadnt made any progress since my health centre visit and so she asked me if she could break my waters, so she did. So after i'd flooded the tiny room my contractions went through the roof coming so fast that i had to have some form of pain relief.. i opted for gas and air but had the thought of an epidural in the back of my mind as backup!

I was fine on the gas and air and when the lady next examined me i was 6-7cm dilated, the pain then became worse and i was getting tired, it was about 5pm and i had been in labour all day, i asked for my epidural and my reply was..'im sorry lisa all doctors are in surgery so no epidurals can be administered for another few hours, your baby should be here by then'.
:saywhat: this scared the poop out of me!

Anywho after another 6 hours i was ready to push!! The midwife put up the handles and as my next contraction came i put my head down and pushed, i dont know what came over me as i am the worst person ever with pain! But i found out that when you push the pain eases so i kinda forgot to breath and kept on pushing :dohh:

But it worked, within half an hour the head had crowned and with my next contraction my baby was born. 

This is where our upset start, Max was born at 11:38pm and weighed a massive 9lb13oz, he was placed on my chest where we discovered he was a boy and were delighted! But no sooner as our little man had been given to us he was taken away again, all i remember is voices saying that he wasnt breathing and that he was being taken to intensive care to try and stabilise him, at this point i cried my eyes out, the lady came back what seemed like hours later and told us that he was nearly stable but not to announce his birth just yet. To be honest at the time it was all a blur and all i wanted was to see my baby. I needed stitches and was left two hours before getting them, i grinned and beared this pain and then was wheeled up to the intensive care unit to meet my little one, we took one look at him and sobbed, he was being ventilated and had so many wires you could hardly see his little body. 

The rest of the night came and went, i suprisingly managed to sleep as i was so emotionally drained, the next day was just waiting for results on what was wrong with our baby, family came to visit and it was not what i had expected for my first day as a mummy at all, i felt empty and as if a huge part was missing. Later they informed us that Max had a distended abdomen and would need surgery, we were whisked up to St Michaels Hospital in Bristol, 3 hours away from us.

To cut a long story short we remained at Bristol until 23rd October, almost a month after Max's arrival. He had a blocked bowel and had an operation at 2 days old to fix this, we then had to wait and see if he pooed, showing the operation was succesful, this took 1 1/2 weeks in which time Max had not had a feed through his mouth at all. A week after his op Max caught an infection which put us a few steps backwards. He also had a second operation for what they thought was a twisted testicle, it was actually only an infection (the same infection i mentioned). After 3 weeks Max started to be fed 2 mls of milk every four hours, this went up every 12 hours over the next few days and gradually this increased more frequently. In the midst of all of this we were told that Max has Cystic Fibrosis, this is what caused the blockage, so he was started on enzymes called creon to help him digest his milk. He then had more milk and in a few days was up to a full feed of 85mls every 3 hours! We were showed how to give Max his medicine and do his physio which he has once a day. 

After all of this we went up to see our LO where they told us we were going home that day! We had been there nearly 4 weeks living in a room across from the hospital only being able to see Max in a chair next to him with monitors and nurses around all of the time..now it was us three, me Alex and Max with a three hour journey ahead of us. I was sooo scared! But the little angel slept the whole way to my mums house who we decided to surprise, she screamed as you can imagine!! 

I am now so happy after everything that has happened in this short time, it is not how i would have chosen to start life as a family but i wouldnt change him for the world, i love him so much and appreciate him so much more now that i nearly lost him. He is such a good baby as he is now so used to being prodded and poked, he doesnt wake in the night, he squirms and needs to be woken up for a feed which he takes, nappy changed and then he sleeps again. I am loving being a mum and cannot believe how you feel about someone so tiny. :cloud9:

Sorry its so long, but its been a long time and i needed to get it all out! I feel so much better now! Thank you for reading, i will post up photos soon 


:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Image044.jpg
File size: 103 KB
Views: 158









Image055.jpg
File size: 95.3 KB
Views: 128









Image061.jpg
File size: 94.2 KB
Views: 100









Image075.jpg
File size: 99.6 KB
Views: 158


----------



## ANGYPANGY

i am glad you are home now.


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations on the birth of your son max, so glad your home now :hugs:


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations!!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Lisa! You have been through so much. I am glad things are fine with you and the little one now. You can now get used to being a family! Congratulations again.

xxx


----------



## hotsexymum

Congratulations hun


----------



## clairebear

congratulation so glasd ur home x x


----------



## bigbelly2

congrats and enjoy being home as a family now

h x


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! glad all is well and ur home now!! xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done glad ur home x


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon and glad you are both home safe and sound x x


----------



## alio

i have so much admiration for you all. well done. it must be so nice to be home with your boy. xxx


----------



## 1st_baby

Im glad max is doing ok hun :) and you too


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs: So glad you are finally home


----------



## FEDup1981

aww congratulations, and im glad ur lil man is home with you now. Poor lil thing! xxxxx


----------



## LaDY

Awww bless you hunny...comgratulation for your little miracle xx


----------



## SalJay

congrats, really glad you're all home, enjoy being a family. X


----------



## Whisper

congratulations glad you are both home safe and sound :D
xx


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## XKatX

Wow, what a story! You're such a strong family. Congratulations on your new little boy!!! x x


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, glad your all home. x


----------



## bex

Congratulations. I'm so glad that max is doing so well and that your all home together xx


----------



## ribboninthesky

Awww you've all been through the mill haven't you, but congratulations on the birth of Max and congratulations that you are all finally home!! xxx


----------



## AC81

Congratulations on coming home with your little man. Can't wait for you to post some pictures :hug:


----------



## Mira

Congrats on Max and I'm glad he's home with you and doing well!


----------



## Fossey

Congrats and I am glad you are all now at home!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Jem

Congratulations! Glad you're finally home! x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done x


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## joeo

Congrats glad to hear you are all home now


----------



## bluebell

Congrats!! It's great that you're all home together now :D

xx


----------



## amy616

congrats glad your finally home x


----------



## Ames

congratulations! glad that things are better now.


----------



## Miss Duke

Congrats. :hug: for the difficult start, must have been very frightening. I am delighted all is well now xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations on your little man, I'm sorry you've been put through the wringer though and hope things settle a bit now.


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats and all the best
xx


----------



## xLisax

thank you everyone, photos attatched now! :)


----------



## CamoQueen

Your son is such a cutie! I'm sorry you had to go through all of that heartache, but I'm so glad he's finally home. Congratulations!


----------



## Donna79x

Congratulations hun n sorry u have had it hard the first few weeks. Glad he is home now and you are a family  bless, he is a gorg likle boy x


----------



## Drazic<3

he is adorable, congratulations.


----------



## soliloquise

he is gorgeous !! welcome home


----------



## claralouise

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS


----------



## danapeter36

He is your little fighter and everything you go through together makes you stronger as a family. So happy for you xx


----------



## massacubano

congrats :blue:


----------



## bump#3

sorry you had such a traumatic experience. Glad everything is going well now! He is gorgeous - a real treasure to you. Congratulations!


----------



## Samemka

Sounds like a really traumatic experience for u hun, glad everything turned out OK in the end!! He's gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## AutumnRose

congratulations


----------



## LittlePickle

How are you all getting on now honey?
great birth story and glad you're all together...


----------



## xLisax

Hey, this was a shock..was flicking through birth announcements when i noticed my little man...I thought someone had stolen my name...:rofl:

We are doing brilliantly well thank you, Max is growing away and I am so in love with everything about him! :cloud9:

I bet you are getting excited now LittlePickle, not long until d-day for you! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## Sovereign

congrats and glad he's home with you now. x


----------



## sarah1989

Congratulations on your new bundle of joy!!


----------

